# Confused like always (long)



## TheLostGoodGuy (Nov 1, 2010)

Well since my wife threw me out she hasnt come out and said she wanted me back. All she keeps telling me is that she wanted space to think. Seeing how I did not want this divorce I have done everything but give her space. I think it is selfish of her to ask me for space when this was her desicion to being with. Why does she want a divorce you ask? Well it was because I started our relationship off on the wrong foot. I was smoking pot not helping with bills and I was still in a fog from the getting out of the army. I had quit smoking pot and I was giving her 75-80 percent of my paycheck to help pay bills. I did a complete turn around to show her how much I wanted to be in this marriage but and she has even told me that I had done some serious changing but it was too late that she no longer loved me. Seeing how I call her everyday she says that I am not showing her that I want to change and it seems to her that I dont love her and it is an obession. I have told her many things like i would do this or that and I havent. I dont see how our problems can be fixed if we cant even talk about them. I have told her if she truely thought about working things out then we would have gone to MC but she says it will not work cause she knows how she feels and she knows exactly what she wants and there is no changing that. So because I havent kept my word about giving her space or time she says my word doesnt mean anything to her and she cant trust me. So the very last text she has sent me today really has me confused because for the last week or so she has been telling me that we are getting a divorce and its over and there is no chance in hell we will get back together and then she sent me this tonight and I quote 

"You are going to give me my space regaurdless and no we are not getting back together. I cant trust your word. SO until I can we are done." 

So why say all the stuff about never getting back toegther and then throw in the last line about until I can we are done. Sounds like she wants me to keep holding on. 

Now mind you since we have been seperated I have said many things and not given her space I have pretty much not been able to keep my mouth shut. But here is what I have done since we have been apart. Her car was totaled due to a hit and run so I helped her get a new car. She was broke so I had to get insurance for her so she could drive it off the lot. I have given her cash many times cause she tells me she is broke and I helped buy christmas gifts for her son. But yet I am the ahole because I cant give her space. Everytime she gets mad at me she threatens to hire a lawyer and make it where I barely see our son. I can not afford a lawyer cause I am trying to save for a new place and buy airplane tickets so i can my other children out here for the summer like i have always done cause that is the only time I can see them. 

I havent done anything but run my mouth and she is the one that has called the cops on 2 now. She says she needs to know her rights. She knows I would do anything for her and she has no problem asking me for stuff. Do you guys think she is done or she keeping me tagging along.


----------



## BrighStar (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont know ur wife of course.. but i guess that shes done and has other plans on her mind. My ex-hus did the exact same thing, he kept accusing me of being inadequate and worthless bla bla bla. Later on i discoved that he was in an affair and that his mistress was pregnant by him. soo if somebody throws u away.. dont hang on to him/her.
Actually try doing the exact opposite.. show her that u dont care and that u want ur space as well and monitor her reactions .. but give it time and dont go back to begging her or trying to make compromises.


----------

